# Grosse Datenmengen in Applet einlesen



## TTLzero (15. Aug 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich sollte relativ ne grosse Datenmenge in ein Applet einlesen. Die Daten sind zurzeit in einer MS Access, später in einer MySQL Datenbank abgelegt. Das Applet selbst wird in eine ASP-Seite eingebunden. Eine direkte JDBC-ODBC-Anbindung ist nicht realisierbar, da die entsprechenden Port gesperrt sind.

Natürlich besteht die Möglichkeit, die Datensätze durch den Aufruf zu übergeben (bzw. <param>-Tags)  :? . Ich suche jedoch nach einer Lösung, in der ich direk aus dem Applet auf eine ASP-Seite zugreifen kann, welche eine Query ausführt und ensprechende Resultate dem Applet zurückgibt. Ist dies realisierbar und falls ja, wäre ein Beispiel supi.

Besten Dank schon mal im voraus,


----------



## Sky (1. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

besteht bei Dir die Möglichkeit das Problem evtl. über CGI zu lösen?

Dein Applet macht ne Socket-Verbindung auf ein cgi-Prog, welches dir die Daten zurückliefert!?

Grüsse, Sky


----------



## Grizzly (1. Sep 2004)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre die Daten per XML an das Applet zu übergeben. Dafür ruft das Applet einfach eine durch ASP generierte XML Datei auf dem Server auf. Denn Query könntest Du ja in den Request stecken.


Allerdings würde ich davon abraten, dass in der URL zu machen (also xmldown.asp?query=SELECT%20*%20FROM%20kunden; oder so ähnlich) :noe: .

Wenn Du Daten dann wieder an den Server übertragen willst, steckst Du einfach die XML Daten in den Request und schickst diesen wieder an eine ASP Seite, die das dann weiter verarbeitet.



Ich weiss allerdings nicht, wie Du das mit der Sicherheit lösen willst. Den ein findiger Kopf könnte den HTTP Verkehr mitschneiden und könnte dann selber Abfragen auf dem Server ausführen. Da solltest Du Dir vielleicht noch etwas dazu überlegen. ???:L


----------



## TTLzero (19. Sep 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Du Daten dann wieder an den Server übertragen willst, steckst Du einfach die XML Daten in den Request und schickst diesen wieder an eine ASP Seite, die das dann weiter verarbeitet.



hmm, danke erstmals für den Input. Das mit dem Aufruf hat supi geklappt. Danke. Aber das mit den Daten auf Server zurückschreiben habe ich irgenwie nicht so verstanden  ???:L . Wäre supi, wenn du etwas Entwicklungshilfe leisten könntest   

Eigentlich könnte ich die Daten ja einfach via URL an ne ASP-Seite weiterleiten und die würde mir dann diese Daten in die DB schreiben (url/XMLdown.asp?wert1=test&wert2=auchtest)..... aber da hab ich ja wieder dieses Sicherheitsproblem  :bahnhof:


----------



## AlArenal (20. Sep 2004)

Habe hier ne Anwendung entwickelt und hatte mit ähnlichen Rahmenbedingungen zu kämpfen. Ports gesperrt, Server läuft auf PHP. Um über Port 80 zu gehen und das Rad nicht neu erfinden zu müssen, bin ich dann bei XML-RPC gelandet. Bibliotheken dafür gibts für so ziemlich jede mir bekannte Sprache, für Java benutze ich diese: http://ws.apache.org/xmlrpc/ . Ist auch von der Größe der Bibliothek her unproblematisch für Applets.


----------

